# Tune and intake



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

I have a Trifecta Tune with an Injen Intake. and noticed a major performance increase with jut the tune. If you opt for the Elite tune they will retune as or if you modify further for no charge. 
I just currently have a Front mount Intercooler, ZZP ported V3 Turbo, ZZP Downpipe and 42# injectors awaiting install and Trifecta has already sent me the tune for these mods. I will be sending them a data log once I actually install these parts and tune for them to tweak as needed. But yes bang for the price I would tell anyone to do a tune.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Any intake doesn't give anymore than like 2-5HP more.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Sorry to clarify I would recommend the tune. And remove the resonator box from in front of the passenger wheel. I pulled mine without removing the tire. Just remove the screws from the fender liner . 3 from just inside the bumper and 2 or 3 on the bottom side should give enough access to pull the box out I think the tune alone will suprise you


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

44 HP seems far fetched for just a tune and intake. 30 HP is more realistic.

Check out this thread:








Gen 1 Tuning Comparision Thread


I have been seeing a lot of questions lately among members about the various tuning options available for the Cruze. I'm creating this thread to aid those who are trying to make the decision of whether or not to tune their Cruze AND if they decide to tune it, which option they want to go with...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Cruzzzzzzz (Apr 17, 2021)

Thanks guys


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Cruzzzzzzz said:


> Thanks guys


Your welcome


----------



## Morsel (May 11, 2021)

Does your cruze have an automatic or manual transaxle?
Get one of these: MPVI2 – HPTuners and I can help you out.

What are your performance goals? What kind of fuel do you want to run?
You can get an intake if you want to hear some more induction noise, but its not necessary unless you plan on upgrading to ZZP's big wheel turbo or something.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Morsel said:


> Does your cruze have an automatic or manual transaxle?
> Get one of these: MPVI2 – HPTuners and I can help you out.
> 
> What are your performance goals? What kind of fuel do you want to run?
> You can get an intake if you want to hear some more induction noise, but its not necessary unless you plan on upgrading to ZZP's big wheel turbo or something.


Ok now thats cool looking lmao how the heck did you lift that thing like that ?


----------



## Morsel (May 11, 2021)

Mr_Pat said:


> Ok now thats cool looking lmao how the heck did you lift that thing like that ?


I really appreciate the compliment but I'd like to keep this thread on topic.
Feel free to PM me or send an email to the link in my signature for details.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Start with a tune. The air intake and any cat back exhaust really does not payoff for the money. It lust looks/sound "cooler". 
if you are racing, buy a downpipe next. After that it is all about the Benjamin's.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Morsel said:


> Does your cruze have an automatic or manual transaxle?
> Get one of these: MPVI2 – HPTuners and I can help you out.
> 
> What are your performance goals? What kind of fuel do you want to run?
> You can get an intake if you want to hear some more induction noise, but its not necessary unless you plan on upgrading to ZZP's big wheel turbo or something.


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Cruzzzzzzz (Apr 17, 2021)

Hi and thanks for the info. I was thinking a trifecta tune is that the best bang for my buck. Not planning on racing it just wanted to wake it up a bit.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Cruzzzzzzz said:


> Hi and thanks for the info. I was thinking a trifecta tune is that the best bang for my buck. Not planning on racing it just wanted to wake it up a bit.


Probably true, the canned tunes are great for the average person.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Probably true, the canned tunes are great for the average person.


Are they considered canned tunes? I always thought a canned tune was something like a "power programmer" that didn't have an actually tuner that offered adjustments through data logging for a particular setup.

Or are we talking about the Trifecta base tune that doesn't have data logging?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> Are they considered canned tunes? I always thought a canned tune was something like a "power programmer" that didn't have an actually tuner that offered adjustments through data logging for a particular setup.
> 
> Or are we talking about the Trifecta base tune that doesn't have data logging?


Base cheapo version


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Base cheapo version


= Not so great

OP, I would recommend you buy the more expensive version from the start that supports data logging in case you get bit by the mod bug, (which will most likely happen) , and need support later.


----------



## Morsel (May 11, 2021)

I'd recommend Trifecta's Elite package, but it might be best to email them directly and ask them which plan you should go with: Contact Us - trifectaperformance.com

The biggest thing you get from the Elite package over the Advantage is remote support - if you have a drivability problem later down the road, or if you want to add something else on, they can look into it and make adjustments.


----------

